# 45 degree fitting



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Does anyone make a 45 degree, 3" DC fitting? I haven't been able to find one.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

3"? Would a PVC fitting work or are you looking specifically for ABS? Either way, try to find a plumbing supply shop, if what you seek exists, they should have it...


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

PVC won't work. I'll figure sumpin out. I always do.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Not sure what type of material you are using, but you could just miter whatever tube you have and then glue it together, if it is for DC..... I have used cardboard tubing, and cut the miters, and glued them together with wood glue, and it worked out really well. I have used gel CA glue on a multitude of plastics and found that if you let it cure, that it usually works really well. 

If you miter it, then cut the miter just like you are doing trim. If you have more than one miter, you will need to draw some reference lines at the the halves (at the very least), so that they will be able to line up correctly and have an accurate fitting. here are a few pics of the cardboard ones I made, and you can probably see that I actually drew "alignment" lines on the quarters of the tube.

















Just a thought.....

Fabian


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

If we're talkin metal.....you have many options,heres just a few.

>Take one of the adj HVAC Ells.....they can be "phased" to whatever degree you desire.They can go from dead straight to a max of 90*

>Don't like the extra two "joints" in above.....bust an Ell apart at the seam you desire.IOW,s...these style adj Ells have a rudimentary form of bead/cove that makes them adj.....they can be pealed open and separated at will.

>If above dosn't meet gauge requirements OR the radius is whack,you'd roll your own.Theres several ways to do this.....won't go into cause,.....well its long and I'm lazy.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*here's some metal ones*

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/premium-elbows.html

I don't know if Sewer and Drain comes in 3" and 45 degrees, maybe?

Maybe cut a 90 degree ABS DC fitting at 45 degrees?

You'll figure it out, you always do! :yes: bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

thegrgyle said:


> Not sure what type of material you are using, but you could just miter whatever tube you have and then glue it together, if it is for DC..... I have used cardboard tubing, and cut the miters, and glued them together with wood glue, and it worked out really well. I have used gel CA glue on a multitude of plastics and found that if you let it cure, that it usually works really well.
> Just a thought.....
> 
> Fabian


Very nice job with the cardboard! A couple of rolls of heat and duct tape, the shiny and very stick aluminum stuff would turn your's into class A++..... just a thought.....:laughing: bill


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Very nice job with the cardboard! A couple of rolls of heat and duct tape, the shiny and very stick aluminum stuff would turn your's into class A++..... just a thought.....:laughing: bill


Thanks, Bill. I actually used the foil tape to make the joints, but it served another purpose..... to ground the run. :yes: I ran a 1.5" wide strip the length of the tube, and then folded it to the outside at the ends. Then when I taped the joints together, the tape continued the ground, and it actually worked.... I put an ohm meter to it on both ends, and I had continuity :thumbsup:.... I then just grounded the tube with a thru bolt, washer, and wire at one of the joints, and attached the other end of the wire to an appropriate ground source (in my case, a conduit that I knew was grounded), and no fears of any DC explosion from a spark due to static electricity.

I actually used this same type of grounding on my 4" dwv pvc runs also. The fittings fit over the folded over tape, so all was good.

Fabian


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

TS3660 said:


> PVC won't work. I'll figure sumpin out. I always do.


So, Bud, What did you end up doing?

Fabian


----------



## DeclanJustin (Mar 1, 2012)

I also want to know the same about Carpet Installing and its repairing. I have seen many of the sites but I did not get it. If you know about it let me know also. Thanks.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

thegrgyle said:


> So, Bud, What did you end up doing?
> 
> Fabian


Nothing yet. My porch project has me sidetracked.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

DeclanJustin said:


> I also want to know the same about Carpet Installing and its repairing. I have seen many of the sites but I did not get it. If you know about it let me know also. Thanks.


HUH? What does this have to do with anything on here?


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

thegrgyle said:


> HUH? What does this have to do with anything on here?


Good question. Must be he repplied to the wrong thread. Oh well. I'm glad I never make mistakes. :laughing:


----------

